# white pigeons the color of money



## white dove (Nov 19, 2007)

has anybody read or heard any reports on the book white pigeons the color of money? thanks,Kevin


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yes, I have heard from a few hawk bait guys that they love the book and it was worth every penny. I think I might have a copy somewhere in my shelves that was given to me -that is if I could find it. Not to big on the white stuff, though my brother is. Though he doesn't know his crop from his gizzard, as long as I'm taking care of his birds.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

No thing is a sure thing. For any business to succeed requires complete, total sacrifice and dedication.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have it, it's a decent little book. Good info on general keeping which is a plus to any new pigeon keeper.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Matt D. said:


> Yes, I have heard from a few hawk bait guys that they love the book and it was worth every penny. I think I might have a copy somewhere in my shelves that was given to me -that is if I could find it. Not to big on the white stuff, though my brother is. Though he doesn't know his crop from his gizzard, as long as I'm taking care of his birds.


I have been watching and checking As I see it white pigeons are no more hawk bait then any other color. Why As the birds fly any hawk in sight will see the pigeons. OR flock of pigeons and come in for the hunt, if hungry. Ane when hawks find an area where the birds fly they come in for the hunt. Now on a race The white bird may be selected as a target among a group of colored birds. BUT the bird the hawk gets if any would be the so called hawk bait. Pigeon no matter the color become aware of hawks by nature. And experianced as they get chased. I used to think whites would stand out more as a target, But a hungry hawk takes what it can not by color.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a very close friend who used that term a lot. His friend, does white pigeon releases, both at weddings and funerals. My friend said that is where he makes his $$$, on those releases. He doesn't sell birds, or race them, so it looks as far as the name of the book goes, I don't think was referring to hawks.  Hope this helps .


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

the fact is that if you have 30 white pigeons and only a few blues,the blues become the target.the hawk will go after the one that looks different from the rest in my experience.when i used to train droppers,i would let them out and they would wait for the birds to return from a fly.the hawks began to attack them instead of the racers to the point where i couldnt use them.they will go after the bird that is different from the rest.

i never had all or predominantly all whites ,but i would guess it would be no different from all blues.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

There was some study done that said the white bird are hit less by hawks. Theory is, they think it is unnatural and shy away from them. I have never had a white bird taken from me by a hawk and have had lots of colored birds taken. I have also seen my whites flying with coopers here and they never did anything. I for one will never believe hawls like solid white pigeons more than colored esp. blue bars or checks.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Coopers will take a white bird,just as it will any other color. In nature white does not last as long. But that is because the white can mask/ blend in to hide . But for race birds Or release birds I feel white is no more threatened then blue. Yes a hawk would spot it at a further distance. That being why blue is natures color for the pigeon. Making less seen in flight or cliffs. But hawks have to hunt for food. I now have white racing homers. Have lost 4 to the coopers. BUT not in flight they were either sitting the loft or just landing. Train any bird to be a fast trapper and they are less a chance for hawk food. For release birds I would say the birds should be trained just as race birds. And They wil not be sitters then. Sure they may not circle at releases as long But they will get home faster not sit out or take 3 hours to fly 10 miles. Less trained birds become less smart birds. Because selection goes down. Then you end up having birds that may be race birds,prior that have become lost birds from lack of selection. Plus many in the release program Fail to band there birds. No bands lost birds stay lost And records on breeding get confused.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

*Color of Money*

Back to the book.... I have it and I would say it is a good book. Did not cost to much and has good start up info as well as some basic info about rasing pigeons. As a matter of fact I loned it out to a guy getting started in pigeons not White Pigeons for money. Jeff


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm banding EVERY bird I raise, from now on, because of experience from this site. My two new ringneck doves are banded, and that wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

philodice said:


> I'm banding EVERY bird I raise, from now on, because of experience from this site. My two new ringneck doves are banded, and that wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.


Good for you, Philodice .. it's the right thing to do if you care for your birds! JMO

Terry


----------

